# What colour is she?



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Liver Chestnut?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Not liver chestnut. Sunfading black IMO.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

there's a lot of cream in her mane for a fading black. for the first time ever i disagree with chiila. this could be a minimal silver.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not seeing that as cream. That looks to be sunburnt mane and tail IMO. I'm with Chiilaa on this one. Totally fading black.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

BEP - look at the eyelashes to rule out minimal silver IMO. Also, minimal silver is more a big horse type of thing, you would expect expression in a pony.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah, I see the fading black now, too. On my "mobile device" her darker areas looked chocolate brown, but I reviewed it yesterday again on my comp, and def see black. could she be a really dark bay?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I personally don't think dark bay or dark brown. I have never seen a dark brown without the paler soft areas, such as flank or muzzle, and a dark bay I would expect to see some definition of 'points' at least in the face.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Hmm yeah on inspection on my computer I don't see any silver. I shouldn't post in these colour threads from my phone!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

blue eyed pony said:


> Hmm yeah on inspection on my computer I don't see any silver. I shouldn't post in these colour threads from my phone!


Never ever regret taking a stab. A - you had reason to believe it was silver, which was valid enough. B - Sometimes I forget to justify why I think a horse is a certain colour, and having that questioned reminds me that I can't just say "oh this horse is x colour", I should ALWAYS explain why I think that.

Thanks for keeping us honest BEP


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Would like to see her color when shed out.


----------



## Cas (Jan 16, 2012)

goneriding said:


> Would like to see her color when shed out.


I agree with this! Horses always end up being a different color with their winter coats... It does look like it could be a sun faded black as mentioned above, or potentially a seal brown. But in the spring without the winter coat would be the best way to tell from a picture.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not brown. Browns, more so in the winter coats thant summer coats, show lightening around the muzzle and the softer areas of the body that are prone to sun fade last.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree with ND. In my experience, winter coats are the best for telling if a horse is brown or bay.


----------

